# Are Pirelli Winter 240 Sottozero directional?



## VZ (Sep 30, 2009)

Gary,

Can you please help to sort this out: are Pirelli Winter 240 Sottozero RunFlat tires uni-directional or bi-directional? Or are they "asymmetric directional" - please see Tirerack's page: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=180&. It seems pictures show "v-shaped tread grooves that are offset compared to the centerline of the tire".

Thank you!


----------



## darskiczd (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you get a reply to this question?

In pictures like http://www.tirerack.com/tires/BigPi...reMake=Pirelli&tireModel=Winter+240+Sottozero it shows which part of the tire to put on the outside.

But does it matter which way the directional treads run? i.e. front to back or back to front? The tires I received appear to be identical so if the tire seller didn't F up, the treads will run one way on the right side of the car and the other way on the left side of the car...

Thanks!

Carl


----------



## Muscleski (Nov 14, 2013)

*Just in from Pirelli*

After I put the question to the Pirelli customer service centre, this is what I got back.

"Good afternoon,

I can confirm that we do not make left or right tyres and that as long as they are fitted in accordance to the 'inner' and 'outer' markings then the tyres have been fitted correctly.

Regards

Sabrina"

So there we are. Thanks Sabrina.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

This is correct. These tires are not directional, just asymmetric so there are no separate left and right side tires.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## RMizo (Dec 12, 2017)

Seems to be "asymmetric" to the description of the tire itself on Tire Rack:

The Winter Sottozero 3 is Pirelli's third generation Sottozero (Italian for below zero) Performance Winter / Snow tire developed for the drivers of premium, high performance vehicles who will face challenging wintertime road conditions as they drive their cars year-round. The Winter Sottozero 3 was developed with the philosophy that winter / snow tires must perform in a variety of unpredictable weather conditions. Designed to provide traction and handling in cool, cold, dry, wet and wintry conditions, Winter Sottozero 3 tires are designed not just as snow tires, but as seasonal tires suitable for the cold weather and freezing road conditions.

Pirelli Winter Sottozero 3Winter Sottozero 3 tires use an innovative compound with specialized polymers that improve the tread rubber compound's mechanical, thermal and dynamic properties. *The compound is molded into a directional pattern that features an enlarged contact patch comprised of arrow-shaped center blocks and more rounded shoulders to expel water and slush. High-density 3D sipe technology improves braking performance and snow-to-snow traction.* The tire's internal structure includes twin steel belts reinforced by spirally wrapped polyamide that enhances thermal stability and makes the tires less sensitive to road and air temperature changes.

Winter Sottozero 3 winter / snow tires meet the industry's severe snow service requirements and are branded with the three-peak mountain snowflake symbol (3PMSF).

Install Pirelli Winter Sottozero 3 tires in sets of four only.

Due to the traction capabilities of Winter Sottozero 3 tires, Pirelli recommends using them only in sets of four to provide the best handling characteristics and tire performance.


----------

